# Hilton Lodging Assistance, Phuleeze



## rrdude (Jan 27, 2012)

Will be attending the NRA ("...._*Restaurant*_ Association", not Rifle) show in May of this year in Chicago.

It's at McCormick Place. Want to stay in Hilton properties that issue 500 AGR points per STAY. (Hilton, Hilton Garden Inn, or DoubleTree are the only ones in my budget ~$150 nite)

So far I've found two that will provide shuttle service to a rail station.(South Shore Line)

A DoubleTree in SB (airport stop) and and a Hilton Garden Inn in Chesterton, (Dunes Stop)

I need at least two, maybe three more nites, and _obviously_ am willing to stay at different properties each nite.

But, I don't want a long or expensive cab ride from the station to the hotel either, kind of defeats the purpose.

Need to be on either Metra Electric or South Shore Line, so I can board at McCormick Place........

Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Hilton garden inn at midway might work. It has shuttle service to midway and the orange line drops you off a block from millineum station. There are also several Hilton's by Ohare with shuttle service.


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 28, 2012)

South Bend to Chicago would be quite a haul to try to deal with every day of the conference. Even Chesterton is definitely further out than Steve4031's suggestions, or the one I'm about to give:

I checked my old neck of the woods, and the Hilton Orrington in downtown Evanston seems to be within your price range for that weekend -- it's a couple blocks from the Purple Line 'L'. (I've stayed there, so I can verify that it's a pretty nice place, although that was years ago, when it was an Omni instead of a Hilton.)

And I know it might be anathema to suggest this here, but once you get to downtown Chicago on the 'L', it's usually cheaper and faster to transfer to a CTA bus to get to McCormick Place, instead of using Metra Electric or South Shore.

By the way, you can often get good rates at Hilton family hotels by entering the corporate code N0041604 (for Hilton and Hilton Garden Inn) or 0560041604 (for Hampton, Doubletree, or Embassy Suites) -- those are Hilton's "MVP Program" rates, which are open to anyone who knows them. (But some hotels don't participate at all, and those that do participate will only have a limited number of rooms available at those rates.)


----------

